# Pics of My Central American cichlids



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Haven't posted here in a little while. Anyway I wanted to share some pics of my stock in my 125 CA cichlid tank. Currently the stock inludes...

1 pair of citrinellus(midas)
1 pair of cubans
6 silver dollars

I am still undecided as to which pair I want to keep long term. Both pairs are stunning and have great personality but I will have to choose soon. Opinions are welcomed on what you guys would put as a pair in this tank  . My cubans have recently paired up and have yet to spawn. My midas have spawned 3x and every time the eggs dissapear after about 3-4 days(no idea why maybe tankmates?). Anyway I hope you enjoy.

Male midas at around 6"



























Female midas at around 5"



















Male cuban at around 4"



















female cuban at around 3"



















the cuban pair together


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

nice pics and great fish. i prefer cubans. love the pattern on them and the great colours as adults


----------



## sergey6116 (Aug 2, 2011)

Very beautiful fishes. I myself have Midases, your are really very beautiful  :thumb: .


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

irondan said:


> nice pics and great fish. i prefer cubans. love the pattern on them and the great colours as adults


Looks like 1 for cubans. They are stunning fish. The male is developing a green sheen over his body and the female as a lot of blue on her fins that the camera does not display.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

sergey6116 said:


> Very beautiful fishes. I myself have Midases, your are really very beautiful  :thumb: .


Thank you! The male's nuchal hump has swelled because he is trying to court the female.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Great looking Midas's. I would indubitably go with them :thumb:


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Elijah said:


> Great looking Midas's. I would indubitably go with them :thumb:


1 vote for midas. Thanks the male is a real stunner. I hope the female will begin to grow a nuchal hump.


----------



## sergey6116 (Aug 2, 2011)

rrcoolj said:


> sergey6116 said:
> 
> 
> > Very beautiful fishes. I myself have Midases, your are really very beautiful  :thumb: .
> ...


Same with mine. He has been trying to force the female to breed for already 2,5 month  , I hope she gets mature soon opcorn: .


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

^How big are they? My female spawned when she was 4" not too long ago for the first time. She has had 3 spawns since then but the eggs always disappear. I have been told it might be the tankmates but I have seen midas raise fry in worse situations. I guess we will see. These guys get along fairly well EXCEPT after a failed spawn the male gets persistent. It isn't so much aggression more he just wants to spawn and she isn't ready.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Tough call. Both are beautiful fish. How about another 125 gallon? LOL sorry, I know...I'm no help.:?


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

jeaninel said:


> Tough call. Both are beautiful fish. How about another 125 gallon? LOL sorry, I know...I'm no help.:?


Oh if I could I would lol. I just can't setup a new tank now. I am going to keep them together as long as I can.


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

Everybody decided to show of tonight so I snapped some pics. The Midas female looks like she is already getting back in the mood for spawning. The cubans look as though they are finally getting serious about spawning. I saw a lot of flaring from the male as well as head shaking from both. I even saw my male cuban chase my female midas of. Things are about to get very interesting. 
Midas



























Cubans


----------



## sergey6116 (Aug 2, 2011)

rrcoolj said:


> ^How big are they? My female spawned when she was 4" not too long ago for the first time. She has had 3 spawns since then but the eggs always disappear. I have been told it might be the tankmates but I have seen midas raise fry in worse situations. I guess we will see. These guys get along fairly well EXCEPT after a failed spawn the male gets persistent. It isn't so much aggression more he just wants to spawn and she isn't ready.


My female is 4.5", male 5.5". No spawns yet  .


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

sergey6116 said:


> rrcoolj said:
> 
> 
> > ^How big are they? My female spawned when she was 4" not too long ago for the first time. She has had 3 spawns since then but the eggs always disappear. I have been told it might be the tankmates but I have seen midas raise fry in worse situations. I guess we will see. These guys get along fairly well EXCEPT after a failed spawn the male gets persistent. It isn't so much aggression more he just wants to spawn and she isn't ready.
> ...


Hmm they should spawn soon. What size tank are they and what tankmates do they have. Are you sure they are a definate male and female. When my midas are about to spawn there is the typical violent tail slapping and flaring of fins. Often the female will lead the male into a cave and begin excavating. Biting the rock or cave wall is also a sign they are about to spawn.


----------



## Rell30 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have to say i would pick the Cubans. Their colors nd patterns are absolutely crazy nd i cnt help but think their the fish with the most personality. lol on the other hand the other fish looks intimidating!


----------



## rrcoolj (Apr 8, 2008)

I have actually decided to go with the cubans. I believe the pair will be more comfortable in this size tank than the midas would. A lot of people pick the midas because they look large and impressive which they are but people forget the cubans are still just babies. They will grow into stunners with time.


----------

